
Camera+ earns a million dollars and some musings/rantings on the mobile industry - dave1619
http://taptaptap.com/blog/million-million/
======
dave1619
I agree some with John and I disagree some. I agree that micropayment is huge
and the main reason why mobile won't be identical to the web (massive scale,
free with ads). There's always going to be people who are willing to pay a
buck or two to get a better experience on their phone with an app, especially
because with mobile the screen space is more scarce and thus more precious.

However, I think I'm not sure if paid apps is the place where the huge growth
will be. In-app purchases in free apps might be the way to go on the phone. I
think Google can get their act together with micropayments. And even if they
can't, they have the help (or competition) of other companies like Amazon with
their new AppStore.

Also, Android has picked up so much momentum and users and this is attracting
more developers and will lead to higher quality apps. Currently, iOS is still
the preferred platform for many (and probably most) mobile developers. But if
Android gains double the number of iOS users, then the tide will likely shift
and the preferred developer platform likely could be Android (especially if
they can get a better micropayment system going).

